# bleeding brakes



## dubbed2.slow (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a 1996 gti i have swapped the rear brakes to a mk3 disc brakes . i have tried bleeding them several and i am only getting fluid out of the right rear and the left front the other two corners i get nnothing. 

any suggegtions is it the brake slave cylinder or master cylinder. 

any suggestions


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Does your GTI have ABS system?...If you've let that go dry..say by letting the hoses hang unconnected while you mounted new calipers etc instead of leaving them connected to old brake parts till you're ready to hook up hydraulics and keep master cylinder full at all times. If you let ABS valve block go dry....it takes more than just ol fashion bleeding to get the air out of it..you need to "cycle ABS" with a VAG COM to get system air free again, and fluid flowing to all wheels.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What method are you using to try to bleed the brakes? 

If you don't keep the bleed valves capped and clean they can plug up. 

Have you removed the bleed valve from the car and tried looking through them? The hole goes down the middle and out the side. If they are clear, you should be able to shine a light in the side hole and see it through the top. 

If the bleed valves have been over tightened, the hole gets crushed, and the bleed valve is ruined. No fluid can pass through it, and you can't bleed the brakes. 

So, unscrew the bleed valves and check them for blockage and crush damage. If they're crushed, buy new ones and don't overtighten next time. If they are clogged, try sticking a pin in from the side and the top and wiggle it around, then blow out with brake cleaner. 

Reinstall and close all the bleeders except one. Place a rag over the top of the bleed valve and step on the brake pedal. Brake fluid should spray out of the bleeder. If not, the pedal probably stayed hard. Then completely remove the bleed valve and cover the hole again. Step on the pedal again, and hold. Brake fluid pressure will blow the plug out of the caliper or wheel cylinder, fluid will spray everywhere, and the pedal will sink. Which is how you will be able to tell the clog is gone. Continue with the same procedure for the remaining brake corners.


----------

